# Please help i'm getting very confused!!!



## DROOBY (Aug 5, 2008)

Alrighty folks,

I'm getting very confused with this working for a UK company basis 

Story so far is:

I am currently a spanish resident.
Will be starting work with a UK events company as a self employed chef.
I will be working mainly in the UK but also doing some european tours with the same company.
It works out i'll be spending about 7 months in the uk working and the rest here.

I am trying to figure:

1. would this mean i should be a UK resident and therefore pay NI and tax there?
2. would i have to pay autonomo here for the full year as well as a tax return?
3. I would pay tax here but pay no autonomo because my work is based in the UK?
Also anyone know if i can register as self employed in the Uk while being a resident in Spain?

I have asked for advice from tax people but just getting diffrent answers from UK/Spanish companies.
So basically just trying to find if anyone else has been in this position and what they might think is best?

Phew:confused2:


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

I did the same as you, but gardening, self employed, resident in Spain for the winters. Paid U.K. tax and self employed N.I. rate. I should have also filled a Spanish tax return, but didn't know at the time. You will not have to pay Spanish tax on your U.K. earnings if tax is paid in U.K. and it makes it far simpler paying where you earn it. Regarding Autonomo, I think not you are not self employed in Spain,

Hope this helps,

Hepa


----------

